
Walmart wants you to let delivery people into your home while you're away - throwaway2016a
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/21/walmart-partners-with-smart-lock-maker-august-to-test-in-home-delivery-of-packages-and-groceries/
======
moonka
A lot of older homes in Seattle have a separate entry way/tiny porch that can
be locked. When I was looking I didn't really understand the utility, but this
would make a lot of sense. I don't think I'd be comfortable letting someone
into my house to put away groceries, but I am a little paranoid on that stuff,
plus having dogs makes it a tough proposition.

~~~
pasbesoin
Sounds like a "mud room". Or, is it something different? Wish I had one in my
house.

So, if you have a mud room (or whatever), put a mini-fridge in it, and you're
all set? (Well, added power consumption aside.)

------
kw71
The article title is actually

Walmart partners with smart lock maker August to test in-home delivery of
packages and groceries

------
Eridrus
Stick one of the consumer security cams in your house and this becomes pretty
convenient?

You could even watch them on your phone if that's your thing.

Not that this won't be a tough sell, but (for people without pets), this
doesn't seem completely crazy.

Could have a cost edge over chilled delivery boxes.

Not really a thing I want, but I would continue to bet on the general
population choosing price and convenience over privacy and security.

------
azdle
> This test will also include online grocery orders, which won’t just be
> placed inside the house like the packages, but will be put away in the
> fridge and freezer, when appropriate.

0_0

~~~
gozur88
Yeah, I think not. I could see letting them drop the delivery onto an enclosed
porch and maybe putting a refrigerator (or ice chest) there, but the idea of
giving delivery people the run of my house is a nonstarter.

Have to believe that's true for most other people, too.

------
glbrew
First they laugh at you, then, actually, they keep laughing at you.

------
DannyB2
I can't imagine anything that could go wrong.

Oh, and what about the dogs?

